# Toilet Flange Height Problem



## Tuco (Jul 23, 2007)

I know this is a common issue. I have searched a lot. Still looking for advice.

 We are putting in a new tile floor. I have rebuilt the sewer pipe as low as I can get it, at this time the ABS pipe and elbow below toilet are installed. I have a new flange, but it looks like it will sit too high even after the floor is installed. Looks like it will be at least .5 inches too high. Do they make a lower profile flange? Can I simply cut the top 1/2 of elbow or bottom of flange? This will reduce glue surface, kind of worried about that. Our new flange requires a 3 inch pipe to the elbow, then the flange mounts to the 3 inch pipe. It would seem better if there is a flange that has a male end so I can just insert directly to the elbow.

Later Edit: After reading up a bit more I feel that the plumbing store salesman sold me the wrong part. He gave a a regular ABS 3inch elbow, but I think it was supposed to be a 3inch street elbow? Can I still make things work with the regular elbow or do I have to start all over again. Unfortunately if I have to start over, I will have to redo the entire sewer line to two toilets because there isnt enough pipe left to cut out my elbow and replace. Help please! I sure dont want to crawl under there and redo the entire sewer lines.

2nd Edit: Went to the building supply store to check out options. I picked up a flange that mounts internal to a 3 inch pipe. This will solve my problem. But now the restriction is down to about 2.5 to 2.75 inches. I measured the outlet on the toilet and its about 2.5 inches. Do you think we are fine with this setup? Sure would have been better (I think) to have 3inches all the way to the main line, but this would require a heck of alot of work.


----------

